# droid 2 global noob question



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Right now, my dad's droid 2 global is soft bricked untill I sbf it (if yoou have been reading the panic room). I am downloading the 2.4.33 sbf right now (at 5kb/s in a hotel







) and I'm not sure if that is the right sbf I need for the cm9.

My question is...
1. What sbf do I need for cm9?
2. Once I sbf it, how do I install the cm9 rom?

I obviously messed up somewhere last time, so I don't want to do that again. I come from the HTC world, where life is simple


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

In this very forum you can find the 4.5.608 Gingerbread SBF image.

You can flash 2.4.330 and then update it to 4.5.608 (make sure it's not 4.5.629 if you choose the OTA way).

CM9 needs 4.5.60x as the base.

Installation instructions for CM9 are about the same as for CM7: http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/CyanogenMod


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Gasai Yuno said:


> In this very forum you can find the 4.5.608 Gingerbread SBF image.
> 
> You can flash 2.4.330 and then update it to 4.5.608 (make sure it's not 4.5.629 if you choose the OTA way).
> 
> ...


Wait... let me make this clear.
I have to finish downloading the 2.4.330 sbf and then install it.
I have to boot into stock recovery after that and wipe data and cache.
I have to then boot to it and root it.
Now I have to download the 4.5.608 update and install it.
Then boot it and it will still be rooted from 2.4.330.
I then use the recovery bootstrap to install clockworkmod.
Boot into cwm and factory reset, then flash cm9 and gapps...
then reboot.


----------



## Vypor (Jul 27, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Wait... let me make this clear.
> I have to finish downloading the 2.4.330 sbf and then install it.
> I have to boot into stock recovery after that and wipe data and cache.
> I have to then boot to it and root it.
> ...


No just listen to G.Y. get the 608 sbf, root, strap and flash.

However if you do continue going the long way sbf to froyo and OTA up to 608. Don't go past 608 or you're screwed. THEN root with the droid 3 root exploit, strap and flash. And yes you'll want to remember those data and cache wipes. Wipes and battery pulls are good for bootloops

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Vypor said:


> No just listen to G.Y. get the 608 sbf, root, strap and flash.
> 
> However if you do continue going the long way sbf to froyo and OTA up to 608. Don't go past 608 or you're screwed. THEN root with the droid 3 root exploit, strap and flash. And yes you'll want to remember those data and cache wipes. Wipes and battery pulls are good for bootloops
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Thanks... 137 MB into froyo


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

The problem is that you'd still have to upgrade Froyo to Gingerbread, and that's 114MB.

And no, you don't need to root 2.4.330 in case you're just going to update it to 4.5.608 immediately.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Gasai Yuno said:


> The problem is that you'd still have to upgrade Froyo to Gingerbread, and that's 114MB.
> 
> And no, you don't need to root 2.4.330 in case you're just going to update it to 4.5.608 immediately.


Thanks! I didn't need the droid 3 root exploit. zergRush worked just fine


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Thanks! I didn't need the droid 3 root exploit. zergRush worked just fine


Because you're still on .330 (Froyo). You'll still have to flash the GB update or take the OTA, which root apps like Z4 and Zerg won't work. Pete's Root Tools are the best for rooting on GB.


----------



## Pun (Aug 17, 2011)

In case you haven't gotten it yet, try this:

SBF with this: http://sbf.droid-developers.org/cdma_droid2/VRZ_A956_4.5.608_1FF_01.sbf.zip
Root with this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6643359/Software/Android/PetesMotorolaRootTools_v1.07.zip
Bootstrap recovery with this: http://cmw.22aaf3.com/droid2/recovery/bootstrap-1.0.0.5-droid2.apk
Flash this: http://www.mrb206.info/builds/CM9-D2G-03012012-r1.zip
And this: http://goo-inside.me/gapps/gapps-ics-20120215-signed.zip
Factory reset.
Reboot.
Enjoy.

Just did it this morning, so I know it works.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry if I didn't make it clear, but I got it solved. I canceled the download on group and grabbed 608 sbf. Flashed it and used zergRush to get a temp root. Pushed su binary to system/xbin and chmodded bootstrap and installed cm9.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------

